# Two weeks with a TTS Roadster



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Edit: Apologies for it being so long

I've been driving it around now for the last couple of weeks, so thought it was time to share some thoughts/opinions/musings. Coming from a Mk2 TTS Roadster it is night-and-day as other people have said before. Just go for a test drive in one - was smiling at how light and responsive it felt compared to my Mk2.

*Spec:* TTS S-Tronic Roadster in Daytona Grey : Express Red Leather with extended leather in red : 19" Twin spoke with Red callipers : Matrix LEDs : Open-top driving pack (Head level heating / wind deflector / heated seats) : Comfort & sound pack (B&O / Deluxe air-con / armrest) : Tech pack / Audi connect : Parking system plus : Reverse camera : Auto dimming/folding door mirrors : Interior bits in Quartz silver : and Hill hold assist.

Ordering, discount discussions, contact with the dealer and hand-over was pretty faultless from Manchester Audi. The yourAudi app was near useless but with a combination of online chats with Audi UK, dealer info and info on here the car was delivered pretty much on time - a week earlier actually.

I ticked nearly every box but wish there was an option for 'just' the storage boxes under the seats as I'm always nervous of putting things like sunglasses in the shallow door pockets.

From previous Mk2 experience, I know the TFSI engine is a dirty engine but still quite surprised how much crud was around the exhausts on the Mk3. Maybe this will get better over time.

Nice to see a full tool kit in the boot including a jack which the Mk2 didn't have.

There is a lot to configure that is hidden away in settings. I think car manufacturers could learn a lot from technology companies and have a smart-setup feature which takes you through everything in one go rather than having to read manuals and dig into menus. Maybe the Mk4.

Spotted a strange thing on my wheels. I have the 19" 5-spoke and etched into the wheel is an RS logo? Fitted with Bridgestone Potenza's which seem ok if a little bit loud IMO.

Noticed bit of screen interference when the neck heaters and rear camera are on at the same time. Doesn't bother me that much but you'd think it wouldn't leave quality control like that.

I think I have the "thud" noise from the rear on this MY2017 car but I don't mind it. Again, this is something that might get better/worse over time so I'll monitor it.

Smiles and meh with the Soundaktor (fake engine noise). I love the sound in sports mode, but I know its partly fake, so its a love and hate thing for me. No idea what it sounds like on the outside. And the farting noise it makes&#8230; just weird!

B&O sound system - awesome right the way through the range. Really loud and clear without any distortion.

When the roof is down with windows open a really weird thing happens when you open the door - the windows pop back up by about 2-3cm. It's strange - can't see a reason for it and it makes grabbing the door a little awkward.

All the interior lighting looks great but the footwell lighting is too bright so I'm going to try and cover them with some red gel and how that looks.

The side skirts stick out a bit. They look great but I reckon its only a matter of time before they get scratched by heals or kids feet so I'm going to get a quote for having them cover in Paint Protection Film.

Just so glad didn't get GHD as a numberplate 

*Bought some toys as well:*

Smart-top roof controller. Really easy to configure and fit. Took me an hour and everything clips in and out of place really easily in these new TTs. Fantastic bit of kit - means no holding buttons down, all one-touch operation and I can open and close from the key fob.

Other bits - caved and bought the Audi 4x rings puddle lights, they do look good though  Don't bother with the Audi tire-valve dust caps - they don't fit. Leaves about 3mm of the thread bare.

Taken out gap insurance at a cost of £225 for the full value of the vehicle over 4years from forum friends gapinsurance.co.uk.

Just had a new-car detail ceramic coating done by Finer Detailing (Manchester). Car looks stunning and hopefully the coating will help keep it that way.

One last thing on order is a new kids seat. I take my little lad to nursery every day so his car seat is a near-permanent fixture. So having one covered in (near-enough) the same Express-red read leather with matching stitching, quilting etc.


----------



## rbalzan (Aug 19, 2015)

I suspect that the windows go up slightly when you open the door so that they are held firmly by the rubber when you shut the door again .. This stops the window from moving/rattling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epic (Aug 3, 2016)

Good one...Thanks for the comprehensive review!! 

Cheers


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks stunning... And a great review.

Noticed your wheel centre caps are black... Did you change them? Shame they are not silver with black rings instead.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

aquazi said:


> Looks stunning... And a great review.
> 
> Noticed your wheel centre caps are black... Did you change them? Shame they are not silver with black rings instead.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


Every mk3 I've seen has had black centres 
Stupid really when all the allys are silver

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Brave man Smoothie parking a stunning motor like that in Ancoats. You've gone for the opposite of me - I went for a red roadster with grey seats. 








I did fancy Daytona myself but thought it needed a bit more of a contrast with the black roof. Do like those wheels too.

If I may add a few other observations after having had my first roadster for a month now. 
1.	The leather Super Sports seats are fabulous. Not only do they look good but they are very comfortable and are so adjustable - didn't realise that you could adjust the angle of the seat as well. Matched with the pedals and the steering wheel they give a really natural driving position.
2.	It does feel light and tight compared to my Mk2 coupe and is even better to drive. The 1.8 engine makes it even lighter and more responsive I suspect.
3.	Opening and closing the roof is so easy, simple and fast. Not like those complicated arrangements you have with the A3 and most other convertibles which are so slow and cumbersome. And being able to operate it a 30 mpg does make a difference.
4.	Rearward visibility is really quite good (something I did check out on my test drive). The rear quarter area of the roof isn't that extensive and because you are quite close to the fairly wide rear window you can get a good view of what you are reversing into at an early stage.
5.	The boot is obviously shallow but it has more than enough space to swallow the weeks shopping and it takes a full size suitcase with room to spare.
6.	The seat belt microphones are actually effective even with the roof down. I also like the way that the passenger seat belt has them as well. The missus was able to join in a long telephone conversation with a friend the other day with no problems. Coupled with the fact that you can have 2 phones active with Bluetooth this means both of us can take calls on our phones while on the move.
7.	The Driving pack is good and I do like the neck warmers, which will be very nice in cooler weather, although the wind deflector doesn't seem to make much difference whether it's up or down, at any speed.
8.	Road noise at motorway speeds can be intrusive but this is mainly down to tyre noise and certain road surfaces, which may subside once I've put a few more miles on the tyres.
9.	The lockable compartment behind the seats is useful, particularly with the glove box being small, but it's not that easy to get stuff in and out of it.

Good point about the VC initial set up - it does take a lot of reading and trial and error to get it set up as you want it. As evidenced by the fact that 100 pages out of the 300 page manual are devoted to the techie stuff.
And yes the window popping up an inch when you open the door is a bit odd. Never needed that on any other frameless windows before.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Fantastic looking car Smoothie, and very interesting write up.

I'm with you on the Soundaktor, and I'm personally finding the DSG fart increasingly annoying. My driving is probably rude enough without also letting off in someone's face when I overtake them!



ZephyR2 said:


> 1.	The leather Super Sports seats are fabulous. Not only do they look good but they are very comfortable and are so adjustable - didn't realise that you could adjust the angle of the seat as well. Matched with the pedals and the steering wheel they give a really natural driving position.


Probably just me, but I find the Super Sports seats a bit tight around the shoulder area. They do look awesome though.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

You can change the brightness of the lighting in the footwells in the MMI.
Nice spec btw


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

deeve said:


> You can change the brightness of the lighting in the footwells in the MMI.
> Nice spec btw


I don't think you can alter the footwells on their own can you?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Altering the level of the interior lighting seems to be most noticeable on the footwell lights. They cannot be altered independently on the MMI.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

moro anis said:


> Altering the level of the interior lighting seems to be most noticeable on the footwell lights. They cannot be altered independently on the MMI.


You certainly can because i have done it. [smiley=book2.gif] 
i'll post the mmi menu steps tomorrow


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

deeve said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > Altering the level of the interior lighting seems to be most noticeable on the footwell lights. They cannot be altered independently on the MMI.
> ...


I'm going to assume you don't have a TTS or the interior light pack fitted as an option. The TTS has extra LEDs along the B&O speaker edges and under plinths in the doors - the brightness of these adjust at the same level of the footwell lights.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

TT s Line with no optional interior lighting pack.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

How has no one else discovered this yet?! Nice one Deeve 8)


----------



## drmrfi (May 27, 2012)

Xiano said:


> How has no one else discovered this yet?


I have and there must be plenty of others too..
Guess deeve was just first who went public with it


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

drmrfi said:


> Xiano said:
> 
> 
> > How has no one else discovered this yet?
> ...


I guess so, but it's been a topic on the forum several times and until now the feedback has always been that it's not possible. That being said, I just checked and I don't have that specific sub-menu in my car, so I don't have the option to do it. Perhaps I need to do an update on the MMI?


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

To be fair I think mine is just a single option for Ambient Lighting as well.

I will check later.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've got a MY17 Sport with no internal lighting extras and I don't have any internal lighting option available. I have a Date & Time setting instead.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> I've got a MY17 Sport with no internal lighting extras and I don't have any internal lighting option available. I have a Date & Time setting instead.


I have the interior light pack and I know that Deeve doesn't, so I really have no idea how he can adjust those settings independently when I don't have the option!


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Xiano this is what I have on my TTS, which could be the same as yours with the interior light pack.

When you're on this screen:










Press right control button, and you get to next screen where you can control 3 different brightness options separatley:










It's one of those things where it's not obvious there are further options on a control button.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

It isnt intuitive that you have to keep drilling down the menu. Surprising what you find by trial and error


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

deeve said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > Altering the level of the interior lighting seems to be most noticeable on the footwell lights. They cannot be altered independently on the MMI.
> ...


I stand corrected and I do have a TTS.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks for posting the photos R_TTS. Since there isn't a tab on the right that normally indicates a submenu, I assumed that the first picture you posted was as deep as the menu goes. I'll check it when I'm next in the car, but it's good to know I have the option to fine tune everything a bit more...although to be honest I love all the extra light in the cabin and normally have it all on full brightness anyway!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

deeve said:


> View attachment 5
> View attachment 4
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 2
> TT s Line with no optional interior lighting pack.


I have a TTS and i do not get this option, its all or nothing - do i need a software update or is thins just for the Roadster?


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> I have a TTS and i do not get this option, its all or nothing - do i need a software update or is thins just for the Roadster?


Press right hand control button when on the screen to adjust all.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

R_TTS said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > I have a TTS and i do not get this option, its all or nothing - do i need a software update or is thins just for the Roadster?
> ...


thanks i'll give it a try. any other hidden options i'm missing???


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

You haven't found the ejector seat then :lol:


----------



## Whaleblue (Nov 2, 2016)

First, apologies for the old thread bump.

Smoothie, you couldn't post some more pics showing the interior, and the interior with exterior in view?

Reason is that I'm thinking of cloning your car, it's stunning!


----------

